# Need help with pregnant mice!



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

So I recently acquired three mice: two girls and one boy. We got them under the knowledge that they were likely pregnant. They are technically my boyfriend's, but we keep them at my place since he is allergic, haha. He is figuring out a living arrangement at his place currently. 

Anyway, the two females are precious of course, and still very young. The boy, Bastion, is even younger. I'm concerned the two girls (one black named Delilah, and one light brown named LBG) are having pregnancy issues. LBG was the biggest when we got her, and was the most visibly pregnant. She weighed 26g on the first night home. Delilah weighed 20g, and Bastion weighed 18g. It's been over one week since we've had them and Delilah has not gained any weight at all, but her nipples are more visible. I weigh them daily with a digital kitchen scale, but it only weighs in individual grams, not tenths/hundredths. I am going to start keeping track with oz. which are a bit more accurate, I think. LBG has dropped from 26g to a shocking 22g, and I'm really concerned for her. 
She no longer looks preggo, and I figured she would be showing even more by now. I read that females may absorb the litter before birth, but what causes this? Is it stress? 

Any tips would be appreciated!! We just need to know if they are in fact pregnant and if we should be expecting babies soon, or at least what is going on with LBG! Thanks!


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Are they all still living together? If they are, then the females will eventually become pregnant if they're not already.
I googled mouse gestation period and it says, "18 to 22 days". 

They seem really small, going by the weights listed, to be getting pregnant. They don't sound pregnant, but you never know. If they don't have babies after 22 days. Then they're not pregnant. That is, if the male isn't in with them.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

They were housed at the petstore with both male and female mice for as long as they've probably been able to move around, which is why we were pretty certain they were pregnant. I'd be fine if they weren't, but I am so concerned about the dramatic weight loss of the one girl. 4g is a lot for such a tiny creature.  They look to be at least over 5 weeks old, judging by appearances. The boy looks maybe 5 weeks. He is very tiny!


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Could be change of diet/environment that caused the weight loss. It could be you weighed her on a full bladder/stomach the first time. It sounds like 4 grams is a lot, but if you consider how much food/water they consume on a daily basis it's not really that much. Did you change the type of food she was getting? Could it be the pet shop was feeding dog or cat food? I've read that cat or dog food puts weight on rodents quickly. If that's what she was getting before, it could explain the weight loss. 

Besides that, I don't know why she would have lost weight. Unless she's acting sickly, you probably don't have to worry.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for your info!!  
The pet store fed her a seed mix, some mouse food they sell there. I put them onto some Kaytee that I had leftover from the rats, and give them little treats daily. Fruit bits, some grains (pasta or cereal), some dog food, etc. 
She's acting totally normal, very skittish though! Such an active little girl. The other two are very easy to "catch" but LBG is the fastest mouse I've ever seen. Once in my hands she's fine though.


----------

